# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  حسرت گذشته رهام نمیکنه

## sea

من سال اول که کنکور دادم پرستاری اوردم ولی بنا به دلایلی نشد که برم هنوزم بعد گذشت سالها حسرتش رو دارم از گذشتن سنم برای استخدام میترسم 
حدودا تا فارغ التحصیل شم ۳۲اینا میشم!!

----------


## granger

> من سال اول که کنکور دادم پرستاری اوردم ولی بنا به دلایلی نشد که برم هنوزم بعد گذشت سالها حسرتش رو دارم از گذشتن سنم برای استخدام میترسم 
> حدودا تا فارغ التحصیل شم ۳۲اینا میشم!!


فکر کنم بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن یکی از گزینه هایی که دارین شرکت در آزمون استخدامی وزارت بهداشت هست. و فکر کنم حداکثر سن مجاز برای شرکت در این آزمون برای دارندگان مدرک کارشناسی پرستاری 35 سال هست.

----------


## alirezac

سلام امام علی علیه السلام میفرمایند غصه های گذشته را بر قلب خود باز نکن، زیرا تو را از آینده و آماده شدن برای زندگی نو مشغول می سازد.
برو توکل کن به خدا شاید قسمت تو دندانپزشکی باشه  تو دانشگاه شهرما من خودم دانشجو پزشکی میشناسم یه خانم 32 ساله یه آقای 35 ساله با فوق لیسلنس مکانیک فکر میکنم علم وصنعت البته سن سال قبولیشون رو میگم حاشیه و این النجمن رو بذار کناربروددنبال درست

----------


## BARONI

> من سال اول که کنکور دادم پرستاری اوردم ولی بنا به دلایلی نشد که برم هنوزم بعد گذشت سالها حسرتش رو دارم از گذشتن سنم برای استخدام میترسم 
> حدودا تا فارغ التحصیل شم ۳۲اینا میشم!!


والا 32 سالگی پیر نیست به خدا :/
بابای من تا 50 سالگی داشت شغل عوض میکرد
برو دنبال ارزوهات هنوز خیلی جا داری

----------


## Hasann

سن فقط ی عدده :Yahoo (112):

----------


## telma_alen

بقول ی بنده خدایی
هرآرزویی ارزش زندگی کردن رو داره
ناگفته نماند خودش از صفر شروع کرد الانم تو جایگاهیه ک......

----------

